# Ballistic and reloading software



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi fellas,

I was thinking about getting some ballistic software to help me w/ reloading. I want something that will plot out my trajectorys for me, that can export stuff to excel would be nice. I also want to be able to store my guns and loads into it ( so some kind of database support) It would also be nice if i could store shot groups for ammo to so all my range data could be there.

Thoughts on...?

RCBS.Load
http://www.gmdr.com/rcbs/rcbs.htm

Shoot!
http://www.ballistics-software.com/

RSI shooting lab
http://www.shootingsoftware.com/ballistics.htm

Seirra Infinity suit
http://www.sierrabullets.com/index.cfm? ... page=suite

Thanks alot

PS. From what I have seen on the websites, the RSI shooting lab looks quite nice... but ill wait for you guys to chime in


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

There two are free and seen to be just fine. From what I understand, they agree with the other packages that you pay for.

Point Blank:

http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?nam ... icle&sid=3

JBM Ballistic Calculator:

http://www.eskimo.com/~jbm/ballistics/traj/traj.html

Happy shooting,
Robert


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.ammoguide.com


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have been using JBM in combination with excel. I haven't needed more.


----------

